# Length of time to see new ad in marketplace?



## jonnymusic (Oct 17, 2015)

What is the typical timeframe for a new for sale ad placed on the Marketplace to show up for viewing? Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2015)

24 hours - it has to be approved by a human.

If it doesn't show up in 24 hours, you may not have completed it.

If you go to the Marketplace and log in, you can see the status.


----------

